

Coding Summer Camp for Underserved Youth in East Palo Alto - shadibarhoumi
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2014/07/25/stanford-students-create-programming-camp-for-east-palo-alto-students/

======
iamrita
CodeCamp can make anyone, of any age or any background, excited about coding.
As a mentor at CodeCamp, I could not have asked for a better job!

